# Shrimp Creole (Cajun Corner)



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

1/4 Cup safflower oil
1 Cup chopped green onions
1 1/2 Cups chopped celery and leaves
2 cloves garlic (minced)
2 tablespoons honey
2 dashes Tabasco sauce
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1/2 teaspoon thyme
1/2 cup parsley
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
red and black pepper to taste
3 1/2 pounds peeled, deveined shrimp
2 cups of chopped onions
1/2 teaspoon Louisiana hot sauce
1 cup chopped bell pepper
8-oz can of tomato sauce
1 bay leaf
1 1/2 teaspoons white pepper
1/2 teaspoon basil
3 1/2 cups fresh tomatoes peeled and chopped
2 1/2 cups shrimp stock
1 teaspoon cornstarch


SHRIMP STOCK; Make by boiling heads and shells from tails from 5lbs of shrimp in a gallon of water for 2 hours. Save water and discard shrimp remains.


Heat safflower oil and add onions, bell pepper, and celery, plus the minced garlic. Sauté 5 minutes. Add tomato sauce and simmer 30 minutes. Add shrimp stock and simmer 10 minutes. Add tomatoes, green onions, honey, bay leaf, Tabasco sauce and Louisiana hot sauce, lemon juice, and the rest of the seasonings. Simmer 1 hour. Add shrimp and thicken with 1 teaspoon cornstarch and 3 tablespoons water. Simmer 10 minutes. Top with parsley and serve hot.:vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Brainbucket said:


> 1/4 Cup safflower oil
> 1 Cup chopped green onions
> 1 1/2 Cups chopped celery and leaves
> 2 cloves garlic (minced)
> ...


Sounds good :vs_clap: but any thoughts on a substitute for the shrimp stock? I won't have that much head-on shrimp lying around to make that.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Your gonna have heads and tail shells from 3 1/2 lbs of shrimp. A little over a 1/2, say 3/4 gallon of water should do it.:vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Still need a substitute . . . .


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Brainbucket said:


> Your gonna have heads and tail shells from 3 1/2 lbs of shrimp. A little over a 1/2, say 3/4 gallon of water should do it.:vs_cool:


Most shrimp I've seen in California, comes without the heads & frozen. From Mexico or even Thailand.

Dave, there are crawdads in Lake Tahoe & in the flooded rice fields up North.:wink2:

Probably using enough shells might help but wouldn't have quite the same flavor. An Asian butcher?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I loooove Cajun food. One of my sisters lived in southern Louisiana and had a lot of Cajun friends, they brought a lot of food over when my sister's husband died years back. Man talk about goooood, it is some kinds wonderful food.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

DoomsDave said:


> Still need a substitute . . . .


After you remove the heads and tails from the shrimp - simmer them in
some chicken stock for 15 to 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't see shrimp at the grocery store with heads on. There are shrimp boats around so I'm sure if I asked I'd find some. But man, thats a lot of shrimp to clean. I'd like to just eat it without the work. :wink2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> I don't see shrimp at the grocery store with heads on. There are shrimp boats around so I'm sure if I asked I'd find some. But man, thats a lot of shrimp to clean. I'd like to just eat it without the work. :wink2:


That seems to be a recurring thought. Food does taste better if someone else makes it.:biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Bayou, i found 'Seafood Stock', wonder if that would be a suitable substitute?


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Bayou, i found 'Seafood Stock', wonder if that would be a suitable substitute?





I suspect that you would get enough flavor from just the shells for a single batch. Just reduce the volume of water to end with what the recipe calls for.



Around here the heads do not come with anything other than prawns and that is only sometimes. Shell on is slightly more common.



While reading jambalaya recipes I did read an online article that said leave the tails on as they add much flavor to final mix. In this case you might add them to the shells for making your stock. Not having to deal with those would improve the eating pleasure.


----------

